# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard PC lance cpc.cx

## Doc TB

Besoin de transmettre une URL complexe par SMS ? Par téléphone ? Dans un magazine ? Envie d’envoyer un lien hard-crade à votre meilleur ami sans qu’il ne se doute de la provenance en voyant le lien ? Ou bien encore dans un mail en évitant de casser la mise en page ? Dans tous ces cas (et bien d’autres), il existe de nombreux services tels que TinyURL dont le but est de réduire fortement les longues URLs. Dorénavant, Canard PC dispose de son propre service, conçu autour d’un nom de domaine particulièrement court : cpc.cx.  Ainsi, http://www.google.com/Top/World/Français/Loisirs/Animaux_de_compagnie/Chevaux,_poneys_et_ânes/ devient par exemple cpc.cx/4. Tellement plus classe...
 PS : Le sevice étant encore un phase beta, n'hesiter pas à remonter les URLs correctes qui ne seraient pas acceptées.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Piruz

Hou la vilaine pub pour eBay !

Ah ! On voit comment de tels services sont financés au moins.

----------


## KurDtE

Ne marche pas par exemple : http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/http://www.radioblogclub.fr/

----------


## Nos

http://cpc.cx/f

ça marche plutôt bien...

----------


## rednoux

> http://cpc.cx/f
> 
> ça marche plutôt bien...



Je vire mon lien c trop méchant

----------


## Babz

Nos, sale type !  :^_^:

----------


## Louis Cypher

J'aime bien l'idée,en plus ça fait plaisir de voir tout ces outil gratos en plus du magazine de base, continuez comme ça les gars, vous êtes super !  :;):

----------


## Nos

> Je vire mon lien c trop méchant


C'était quoi, celui avec le gif ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Génial ! Merci !

----------


## rednoux

> C'était quoi, celui avec le gif ?


Un truc comme celui juste au dessus de moi mais avec des vieux...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je redoute l'épidémie de mauvaises vannes sur le forum avec ce nouveau système.
Sinon c'est une très bonne initiative.

_Thank you Doctor TB, you're the shit !_

----------


## Doc TB

PS : Comme NoS, le prochain qui poste une URL a la con qui fait planter le navigateur (et m'a fait perdre au passage une news), prendra 12 points d'un coup.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h28 ----------




> Ne marche pas par exemple : http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-w...ioblogclub.fr/


Faut une url VALIDE. Les :// au milieu de l'url ne sont pas valides

----------


## Ezechiel

Tu peux expliciter URL à la con...? Comment il a fait planter le serveur ce débile de Nos...? Non que j'ai envie de m'amuser à faire le gland avec ce nouveau service, mais je comprend pas...

----------


## ToasT

Ca pouet chantmé votre truc.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Tu peux expliciter URL à la con...? Comment il a fait planter le serveur ce débile de Nos...? Non que j'ai envie de m'amuser à faire le gland avec ce nouveau service, mais je comprend pas...


Une URL de Rickroll relou, ça fait pas planter le serveur mais ça t'oblige a faire un kill sur le process de ton navigateur pour t'en débarasser (et si t'as d'autres onglets ouverts ... Dommage !).

----------


## benjamin

http://cpc.cx/L

----------


## Ezechiel

Voteban Nos

----------


## Hellzed

Chez moi ça marche impecc' pour liens vers page de vidéos, feed back et c'est archi rapide. Merci !

----------


## Dorian

Doc TB, plusieurs questions (généralement à la fin du post je me rends compte que je n'en avais, en fait, qu'une seule intéressante) :
- Le lien raccourci est-il permanent ? Genre je vais me retrouver avec site de poneys parcequ'un mec est passé derrière moi avec la même idée d'adresse ?
Je cherche une deuxième question...
Bon j'en ai pas donc je m'arrête comme prévu.

----------


## Moen

C'est là où Chrome est bien  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

> Doc TB, plusieurs questions (généralement à la fin du post je me rends compte que je n'en avais, en fait, qu'une seule intéressante) :
> - Le lien raccourci est-il permanent ? Genre je vais me retrouver avec site de poneys parcequ'un mec est passé derrière moi avec la même idée d'adresse ?
> Je cherche une deuxième question...
> Bon j'en ai pas donc je m'arrête comme prévu.


Oui, c'est permanent, ça n'est pas effacé au bout d'un moment comme c'est censé l'être sur tof

----------


## zabuza

Si cela est permanent on peut apprécier le principe  :;): 
Redirection headers ou javascript ?
Le premier je suppose, mais pas pris le temps de regarder

----------


## thauthau

Il ne manque plus qu'a transformé ça en add-on firefox et ce seras parfait  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> Il ne manque plus qu'a transformé ça en add-on firefox et ce seras parfait


Intéressant ça. Tu vois ça comment ? Un bouton à cliquer ?

----------


## Johnny Boy

http://cpc.cx/1g

Oh oui ça me plaît ce truc!!

----------


## Castor

Au fait toujours rien comme méthode pour venir sur cpc sans passer par un proxy cgi au boulot ? (quand le domaine canardpc.com ou canardplus.com est blacklisté)

----------


## thauthau

> Intéressant ça. Tu vois ça comment ? Un bouton à cliquer ?


Plutôt avec le menu contextuel (bouton droit de la souris).

Transformer le lien en cpc.cx ou quelque-chose du genre...

----------


## kpouer

Euh toute url comportant // à la fin est considérée comme invalide. Bon c'est une url con, mais pas invalide
Genre http://www.canardpc.com//

----------


## Doc TB

> Euh toute url comportant // à la fin est considérée comme invalide. Bon c'est une url con, mais pas invalide
> Genre http://www.canardpc.com//


Ben // a la fin, ce n'est pas conforme aux standards web.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h09 ----------




> Au fait toujours rien comme méthode pour venir sur cpc sans passer par un proxy cgi au boulot ? (quand le domaine canardpc.com ou canardplus.com est blacklisté)


http://cpc.x86.fr/ ?

----------


## kpouer

> Ben // a la fin, ce n'est pas conforme aux standards web.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 16h09 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> http://cpc.x86.fr/ ?


Ah possible, en tout cas ca marche dans les navigateurs, c'est pour ca que j'avais essayé. Une méthode simple pourrait être de retirer tout // dans l'url sauf après le http[s]://
Car les doubles / arrivent parfois dans les urls générées même si ce sont des erreurs (par exemple dans le mail que je viens de recevoir du forum : http://forum.canardpc.com//showthrea...1&goto=newpost), cela dit si ca t'embête j'en ferai pas un fromage

----------


## Castor

> http://cpc.x86.fr/


Merci Doc  :;): 

Edit: Ah non en fait je parlais du forum surtout...
Edit 2: Bon j'ai rien dit http://cpc.x86.fr/forums ...  ::lol:: 
Edit 3: Ah mais nan marche pas l'authentification, je me souviens maintenant.  ::cry::

----------


## Sk-flown

Comment savoir ce qui se cache sous le lien sans cliquer dessus?

----------


## Eld

J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt de dupliquer des services existants sur d'autres sites spécialisés. Le but c'est juste d'attirer du monde ?

----------


## NitroG42

> J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt de dupliquer des services existants sur d'autres sites spécialisés. Le but c'est juste d'attirer du monde ?


Ca dépend.
Je me sers très peu de ce genre de service.
Donc quand j'en aurais besoin, j'irai plutôt sur cpc (personnellement), que sur d'autres.

----------


## Davd

> J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt de dupliquer des services existants sur d'autres sites spécialisés. Le but c'est juste d'attirer du monde ?


Voilà et de fournir un service gratuit en plus.

----------


## Wobak

> Comment savoir ce qui se cache sous le lien sans cliquer dessus?


Même problème sur tinyurl hein, c'est pas vraiment gérable...

Doc TB > Par pure curiosité, tu prends tes sources où pour dire que // c'est pas un standard du web ? (je ne dis pas que c'est le cas, mais en Unix par exemple, ça pose aucun problème, donc je sais pas d'où l'info sort).
Merci pour ce service qui roske du ponay !

----------


## Psk

Génial ce truc ! Merci...

----------


## Treebeard

Working fine : http://cpc.cx/2A

----------


## Doc TB

La Regex qui vérifie les URL est tellement complexe que je dois absolument respecter les standards, sinon c'est le bordel total. Ceci dit, j'ai corrigé le bug du forum qui rajoutait les // dans les mails

---------- Post ajouté à 16h32 ----------




> Merci Doc 
> 
> Edit: Ah non en fait je parlais du forum surtout...
> Edit 2: Bon j'ai rien dit http://cpc.x86.fr/forums ... 
> Edit 3: Ah mais nan marche pas l'authentification, je me souviens maintenant.


http://forum2.x86-secret.com/

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y a un lien de prévu dans la partie outils du site ?
Car pour l'instant, il faut saisir l'adresse à la main dans la barre d'adresse.

----------


## Dark Fread

Comment c'est trop la classe  ::lol::

----------


## Seboss

> Il ne manque plus qu'a transformé ça en add-on firefox et ce seras parfait


Avec JetPack ça doit pouvoir se torcher en 12 lignes de javascript. Chiche que je m'y colle ce soir tiens.

----------


## Doc TB

> Doc TB > Par pure curiosité, tu prends tes sources où pour dire que // c'est pas un standard du web ? (je ne dis pas que c'est le cas, mais en Unix par exemple, ça pose aucun problème, donc je sais pas d'où l'info sort).
> Merci pour ce service qui roske du ponay !


RFC1738 (http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1738.txt) et 2396 (http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2396.txt) qui spécifie que le "//" doit être immédiatement suivi du nom du serveur ou de l'host

----------


## hellsing

::wub::  chouette ça comme service!
Pour se faire des urls courtes de deezer et pouvoir les écouter sur son smartphone ça roxe!

Ah ben en fait ça marche pas avec une url de ce type :

http://www.deezer.com/#music/playlist/23643568/324461

----------


## STooB

> Intéressant ça. Tu vois ça comment ? Un bouton à cliquer ?


Je dirais plutôt comme le champ de recherche "google" intégré à firefox (coin superieur droit) et je le vois bien en gadget iGoogle aussi :D (mais ca on peu le faire soit même il me semble)

----------


## KurDtE

N'empêche que tinyurl il'a mange lui mon URL :-P

http://tinyurl.com/mr3y76

Moi je dis ça, je dis rien 8-)

EDIT : Et par ailleurs, utiliser un site proxy est la seule façon de faire marche radioblog ...

----------


## needhelp

> J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt de dupliquer des services existants sur d'autres sites spécialisés. Le but c'est juste d'attirer du monde ?


Pour la même raison, qu'il vaut toujours mieux en avoir deux qu'une seule (de possibilité hein...)
Quand on voit ce que cela apporte d'avoir un unique monopole sur les OS (je parle de Microsoft et de son windaube), j'aimerais bien une saine concurrence dans tous les domaines possibles.

Et si tynyurl meurt demain ?
Et si CPC est le seul site encore online après le bug du 12 décembre 2012 ?
Et si ta soeur n'avait pas laissé son string sur mon canapé ?  ::rolleyes:: 

(j'espère que tu as pas de soeur sinon je m'excuse avant d'être modéré)

----------


## captain_torche

Très sympa, par contre, une entête 301 eût été préférable  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

> chouette ça comme service!
> Pour se faire des urls courtes de deezer et pouvoir les écouter sur son smartphone ça roxe!
> 
> Ah ben en fait ça marche pas avec une url de ce type :
> 
> http://www.deezer.com/#music/playlist/23643568/324461


Corrigé

----------


## Mélanome

Cette utilisation est-elle abusive ?  ::huh:: 

http://cpc.cx/3H

----------


## Loopkiller01

Merci Doc pour ce nouveau service 'achement utile et pratique.  :;):

----------


## Seboss

Ca commence à prendre forme :


Bon, l'emmerdant c'est que 0.0001% des utilisateurs de FF doit connaitre JetPack. Plus qu'à me mettre à XUL quand j'en aurais fini avec ce ptit proto.

----------


## kpouer

> La Regex qui vérifie les URL est tellement complexe que je dois absolument respecter les standards, sinon c'est le bordel total. Ceci dit, j'ai corrigé le bug du forum qui rajoutait les // dans les mails
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 16h32 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum2.x86-secret.com/


A vrai dire je pensais plutôt que de modifier la regex réécrire l'url pour en corriger les erreurs

----------


## lcdg

> Une URL de Rickroll relou, ça fait pas planter le serveur mais ça t'oblige a faire un kill sur le process de ton navigateur pour t'en débarasser (et si t'as d'autres onglets ouverts ... Dommage !).


Sinon ya Ctrl + w, sa évite de kill quoi que ce soit et c'est multi plateforme.
Après suffit d'aller chercher les autres onglets que ta zapper (ouais yen a toujours 2-3-...-15 qui traine entre la page courante et la page Rickroll ^^) avec Historique\Onglet récemment fermés.
Apres jdit sa jdit rien  :;): 

Ps : Bien sur faut être rapide et le faire quasi en même temps que tu clic sur la croix (et non ok, sa marche moins bien) de la box windows :D

----------


## Seboss

Hmm, je m'amuserais pas à vérifier mais il me semble que t'es complètement coincé dès que tu te ramasses les boîte d'alerte javascripts (archimodales, c'est le mal incarné ces alertes).

----------


## Doc TB

> Sinon ya Ctrl + w, sa évite de kill quoi que ce soit et c'est multi plateforme.
> Après suffit d'aller chercher les autres onglets que ta zapper (ouais yen a toujours 2-3-...-15 qui traine entre la page courante et la page Rickroll ^^) avec Historique\Onglet récemment fermés.
> Apres jdit sa jdit rien


Sauf qu'il te spamme de fenêtre d'alerte windows et que le Ctrl+w ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## Anonyme866

Doc, quel est l'intérêt, et le pourquoi, de ce site par rapport à des trucs comme minilien.fr ?

.

----------


## Seboss

Bon, pour ceux que ça amuse et qui n'ont pas froid aux yeux, j'ai écris une petite extension FF vite fait : http://seboss38.free.fr/crush/

L'extension nécessite JetPack pour fonctionner.

----------


## Nos

> Voteban Nos


Tatata pas de blasphèmes... ::P: 

Si non c'est quoi le score de points ban de b0b0 au total, voir si je le bats  ::ninja:: 




> Sauf qu'il te spamme de fenêtre d'alerte windows et que le Ctrl+w ne fonctionne pas.


Tu presses enter et au but de 10 sec c'est fini  :;):

----------


## Cali

> Intéressant ça. Tu vois ça comment ? Un bouton à cliquer ?


Moi je verrais bien proposer le lien qui suit comme favoris :



```
javascript:document.location='http://cpc.cx/?url='+escape(window.location);
```

Les gens n'ont plus qu'à glisser le lien dans leur barre de favoris et quand ils sont sur un site dont ils veulent shrinker l'URL il leur suffit de cliquer sur le favoris. Ca ouvre le site cpc.cx en proposant directement l'url courte ! Simple, efficace, non ? ^^

Et donc il faudrait que cpc.cx accepte un paramètre contenant l'url à shrinker en GET...

C'est utilisé par plusieurs sites, et ma foi ça marche très bien !

Edit : Bon, il faut que le javascript soit activé dans le navigateur, mais qui le vire encore de nos jours ?!  :;):

----------


## Seboss

En l'occurence ce serait 


```
javascript:document.location='http://cpc.cx/?long_link='+escape(window.location);
```

Mais ouais, sans GET, point de salut.




> Edit : Bon, il faut que le javascript soit activé dans le navigateur, mais qui le vire encore de nos jours ?!


Bizarrement, pas mal de gens. Idem avec les images. Allez comprendre...

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

J'ai essayé de crusher " http://cpc.cx/ "  ::): ,

Il me marque " URL non valide"  :^_^:

----------


## Nos

Moi je dit que c'est dommage que sur le site il n'y ai rien qui renvoie sur canardpc.com

----------


## Warzlouf

"Le sevice étant encore un phase beta". Hmmm, vas-y, fais moi mal !

----------


## vive la cliff

> Ne marche pas par exemple : http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-w...ioblogclub.fr/


Hey je savais pas qu'il y avait moyen d'accéder à radioblog. Merci  :;):

----------


## Oxygen3

> http://forum2.x86-secret.com/


Ca 'marche' mais il faut bidouiller les cookies  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h31 ----------

On pourrait avoir l'option par cookie (?) de ne pas se faire rediriger sec ?

----------


## Ithilsul

> En l'occurence ce serait 
> 
> 
> ```
> javascript:document.location='http://cpc.cx/?long_link='+escape(window.location);
> ```
> 
> Mais ouais, sans GET, point de salut.
> 
> ...



J'avoue : moi (NoScript). J'ai tort ? JS, c'est sans risque ?  ::huh::

----------


## Seboss

Sans risque, sans risque, pas vraiment. C'est quand même du code qui s'exécute de manière arbitraire et sans contrôle de l'utilisateur, ça pose un problème de conscience à certains.
C'est dans la grande majorité inoffensif et plutôt indispensable mais il existe pas mal de techniques de _cross-site scripting_ (XSS) qui permettent de faire du phising sur les sites mal sécurisés (piquer les cookies, rediriger sur une page non sûre incognito, ce genre de choses). M'enfin c'est quand même assez rare.

Nan surtout, à l'heure du Web 2.0 proutprout, tu fais quand même pas grandchose sans javascript.

----------


## Cley Faye

> Même problème sur tinyurl hein, c'est pas vraiment gérable...


Juste pour préciser que si, avec tinyurl, on peut savoir ce qui se cache derrière un lien, soit en utilisant l'adresse preview, soit en définissant un cookie (http://tinyurl.com/preview.php?enable=1)

Je dénigre pas le service cpc hein, je veux juste préciser que c'est possible (et si c'est possible là bas, ça doit l'être ici...)

----------


## essaion

> Juste pour préciser que si, avec tinyurl, on peut savoir ce qui se cache derrière un lien, soit en utilisant l'adresse preview, soit en définissant un cookie (http://tinyurl.com/preview.php?enable=1)
> 
> Je dénigre pas le service cpc hein, je veux juste préciser que c'est possible (et si c'est possible là bas, ça doit l'être ici...)


Je vote ++ pour la copie de ce genre de fonctionnalité. Toujours utile pour éviter de tomber...




> Sympa le http://cpc.cx/x avec x=8 ^^
> Y'a déjà du bon pervers :s


... Sur du pr0n. Putain, une vidéo de Q dans le top ten, j'hallucine. J'ai fait comme Thi0u, je pense : j'ai jeté un oeil aux 10 premiers liens. Bon, seulement 1 de cul, au final ça fait une moyenne raisonnable.




> La Regex qui vérifie les URL est tellement complexe que je dois absolument respecter les standards, sinon c'est le bordel total. Ceci dit, j'ai corrigé le bug du forum qui rajoutait les // dans les mails


Euh... Qu'est-ce que tu vas t'emmerder avec la validité de l'URL ?! Par ce que des liens en http://www.bidon.com/http://truc.super, j'en ai déjà croisé. Un paquet même. C'est ptêt pas valide du point de vue des normes, mais ça marche (enfin, des fois). Et puis après tout, si le lien est cassé ou incorrect, qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout ? L'avait qu'à vérifier son lien, le nez de boeuf qui l'a crushé... Bon, si tu laisses tomber la regex, c'est un constat que tu t'es fait chier pour rien, mais... C'est ptêt vraiment le cas, nan ?

----------


## t-buster

> http://cpc.cx/L


Un lien d'anthologie !!!!

----------


## Hargn

Génial un minilien caranardesque.

----------


## Fracanus

Maintenant faut la ptite extension Chrome / FF qui va bien comme avec bit.ly

----------


## Seboss

Bon, vu que mon extension passe complètement inaperçue, va falloir que j'envisage de faire la grosse extension listée sur addons.mozilla.org et tout le tralala si je pige bien.
Ok les gars, ok.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Excellent ce petit programme, Je vais pouvoir casser les pieds des gens. Http://cpc.cx/6e

----------


## atrepaul

> Ainsi, http://www.google.com/Top/World/Français/Loisirs/Animaux_de_compagnie/Chevaux,_poneys_et_ânes/ devient par exemple cpc.cx/4


Du coup, pour savoir ce que les gens ont fait, il suffit d'entrer des lettres et des chiffres a la place du 4, et hop, surprise...
Par exemple avec 7: cpc.cx/7 , ou avec 3, 5, 6, on arrive sur canardpc, ou le site du journal Le Monde.

Par contre, avec 8, on a la preuve qu'on est majoritairement des mecs sur ce forum.

A propos, comment allez-vous gerer les cas un peu limite, si jamais un gros pervers fait un lien vers un site illegal ?

----------


## Castor

> A propos, comment allez-vous gerer les cas un peu limite, si jamais un gros pervers fait un lien vers un site illegal ?


Hey on peut être un gros pervers et rester dans la légalité. Et inversement.

----------


## atrepaul

> Hey on peut être un gros pervers et rester dans la légalité. Et inversement.


Je n'ai pas prétendu le contraire, je donnais un exemple, pas une regle générale.

----------


## flibulin bulard

Sympa!
Il ne manque plus qu'un slopsbox version canardpc.  ::lol::

----------


## Seboss

Autant les services comme tinyurl, tr.im et maintenant cpc.cx je trouve ça utile, autant slopsbox je suis sceptique.
L'idée est bonne hein, mais enfin, qui n'a pas un mail poubelle ? Peut-être slopsbox garantit-il un peu plus d'anonymat, mais bon.

----------


## rOut

http://cpc.cx/8G  :tired: 




Bon, ok je triche, ça redirige vers une adresse tinyURL qui redirige elle même vers http://cpc.cx/8G  ::P:

----------


## Cali

Sympa, mais les navigateurs modernes détectent les redirections circulaires et bloquent la boucle en affichant un message d'alerte.  ::P:

----------


## Fdshaso

Déjà, dès le http://cpc.cx/  30, on voit qu'il y a des fanboys nazis ~~

---------- Post ajouté à 01h06 ----------

Je pense bien que ce n'est pas à vous de faire manuellement le contrôle mais bon, il faudrait intégrer une blacklist ou un truc du genre pour éviter les mauvaises surprises ^^

----------


## Anonyme866

> Déjà, dès le http://cpc.cx/  30, on voit qu'il y a des fanboys nazis ~~


Curieux vu le ton du mag'.   ::O: 





> Je pense bien que ce n'est pas à vous de faire manuellement le contrôle mais bon, il faudrait intégrer une blacklist ou un truc du genre pour éviter les mauvaises surprises ^^


Si possible, en évitant de censurer les wargames historiques, uchroniques et autres FPS de II° GM (la moitié des FPS en fait).

.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon, pour ceux que ça amuse et qui n'ont pas froid aux yeux, j'ai écris une petite extension FF vite fait : http://seboss38.free.fr/crush/
> 
> L'extension nécessite JetPack pour fonctionner.


Hop ! Je l'installe sur mon 2e PC et j'en profite pour remercier Seboss et upper son petit module  :;): .

----------


## Seboss

Cool ! N'hésite pas à me faire part d'éventuels problèmes, ça reste un peu expérimental (mais sans risque d'aucune sorte).

EDIT: j'ai fait une mise à jour du plugin qui fait maintenant une validation de l'url saisie, met en cache les urls crushées et sélectionne automatiquement le contenu du champ du saisi.

J'ai découvert comment insérer le résultat du crush directement dans le presse-papier du navigateur mais je trouve ça un chouïa intrusif.
Je trouve que ça coûte pas tellement plus cher de cliquer sur le champ et de faire ctrl-c.

----------


## Athelas

Bon bah c'est pas trop mal, anéfé : http://cpc.cx/9E

----------


## Vader_666

Edit : Grumph non, rien

Mais c'est une très bonne idée  ::):

----------


## Philippe

Je plussoie les suggestions (Cali, Seboss) de proposer un "bookmarklet" Javascript à ajouter à ses favoris.

Ca coute rien et c'est mieux qu'un copier-coller  ::rolleyes:: 

Merci Doc

----------


## Seboss

Ouaip, comme l'a dit Cali, il suffirait de pouvoir faire une requête directement en GET pour ça (sans passer par un formulaire POST donc).

----------


## Doc TB

"API" cpc.cx :

http://cpc.cx/api.php?url=http://www.google.in

Renvoie le l'url compactée ou false si mauvaise URL

----------


## Cali

Impec, ça marche nickel ! manque plus qu'une petite mise en page...  ^^  ::siffle:: 

Avec un petit raccourci dans la "barre personnelle" de firefox, on a son url shrinkée en un clic, c'est-y pas beau ?! :D

----------


## Philippe

> "API" cpc.cx :
> 
> http://cpc.cx/api.php?url=http://www.google.in
> 
> Renvoie le l'url compactée ou false si mauvaise URL


Il faut mettre un lien javascript à mettre en favoris comme sur les sites à la mode  :B):  et ce sera parfait.

Mouai, et un peu de mise en page comme quand on l'utilise normalement : on veut pas une API, on veut un "bookmarklet"  ::siffle:: .

D'ailleurs si le texte pouvait déjà être sélectionné ça faciliterait le copier-coller  :tired:

----------


## Seboss

Et moi je veux une API na (je vous accorde qu'API est un bien grand mot). D'ailleurs, j'ai mis mon plugin à jour (toujours sur http://seboss38.free.fr/crush).
Mais ouais, pour la bookmarklet, il suffirait d'autoriser le GET en plus du POST sur la page http://cpc.cx

Merci Doc!

----------


## Eradan

http://www.askkalanthes.com/featPlan...,832-11,836-11

Ca ca passe pas, et c'est bien dommage  :Emo:

----------


## Philippe

Ouaip, ya des URL qui ne passent pas. Genre :
http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...RE+INFORMATIF

Quoique fan de cpc et de finition minimaliste je trouve que ça manque de suivi  ::|:

----------


## Seboss

> Quoique fan de cpc et de finition minimaliste je trouve que ça manque de suivi


? Ca fonctionne très bien avec cette url. D'ailleurs ça m'étonne parce que les url contenant des accents, c'est pas vraiment respectueux des standards.

----------


## Philippe

> ? Ca fonctionne très bien avec cette url. D'ailleurs ça m'étonne parce que les url contenant des accents, c'est pas vraiment respectueux des standards.


Mmmm.

J'ai remplacé escape() par encodeURIComponent() dans mon bookmarklet et du coup ça marche:


```
javascript:document.location='http://cpc.cx/api.php?url='+encodeURIComponent(window.location);
```

Ce serait tellement plus simple si cpc.cx proposait un script bien testé à glisser-déposer dans ses favoris...

----------


## Seboss

Donne toutes les billes à Doc TB et il fera sûrement le nécessaire.
Il l'a très bien fait pour ma demande "d'API" pour mon extension FF.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai une url relativement longue qui ne passe pas :



```
http://aoc.yg.com/fr/feat-planner?class=31&tpl=740-02,741-05
,743-05,728-03,726-05,707-05,714-01,708-05,709-05,734-01,710
-01,729-03,735-01,742-01,744-01,715-01,700-15,4000-25,4001-2
5,4005-25,4006-21,4016-23,4003-23,4014-21,4015-21,4009-21,40
07-23,4013-21
```

(il s'agit d'un simulateur de template).

Tinyurl l'accepte sans broncher (http://tinyurl.com/o3hyuj)

Sinon est-ce parce que l'application est encore en phase beta ( ::huh:: ) je n'ai pas trouvé de lien vers celle-ci depuis le site, l'a fallu que je recherche la présente news.

----------


## essaion

Déterrage de topic : Doc, je comprends que tu sois vexé de devoir tirer un trait sur tout le temps passé à implémenter la vérification des standards, mais sérieux, la vérification d'URL, c'est juste lourd. C'était quoi le but, éviter des désagréments ou une saisie incorrecte ? Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas se contenter de checker si la cible existe ?

En l'état, et même si je vous aime, toi, CanardPC (le site), CanardPC (le canard), et le fait que cpc.cx soit vraiment une toute petite adresse, si ça ne marche qu'une fois sur deux, je vois pas l'intérêt : s'il y a un risque de frustration et de perte de temps, autant aller directement sur un site qui raccourcit des URLs pas conformes.

Tiens, un nouvel exemple d'adresse qui marche pas (mais que tiny.cc, bit.ly, etc. prennent sans souci) : http://www.coliposte.net/gp/services...=8U00855920034


EDIT : en relisant la page précédente, je m'aperçois que ton gros problème, c'est la regex qui gère la chaîne. Primo, je vois pas pourquoi une regex. Mais deuxio, t'as sûrement moyen de contourner, quelle que soit la fonction (ou commande) qui gère ça. Au hasard, sur "sed", le séparateur de champs, c'est le caractère que tu veux. genre un ¤ ou un ¨, que je n'ai personnellement jamais vu utilisés nulle part (sauf dans mes séparateurs de regex, naturellement). Maintenant, je suis pas un cador qui veut t'apprendre à coder, hein ; t'es sûrement déjà au courant de ce genre de fonctionnalité, mais on ne sait jamais...

----------

